# Hair bows ...



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

My baby's fur is not very long yet but I want her to get used to wearing a bow in her hair. :wacko: The only problem is ... 1) I don't know where to find dog bows and 2) She hates it when I mess with her hair! I don't know a lot of people with small dogs so I have never actually seen a dog bow in person. Does anyone have any idea where to find them? Thanks!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dazzlingmeohmy_@Sep 22 2004, 05:56 PM
> *My baby's fur is not very long yet but I want her to get used to wearing a bow in her hair.  :wacko: The only problem is ... 1) I don't know where to find dog bows and 2) She hates it when I mess with her hair! I don't know a lot of people with small dogs so I have never actually seen a dog bow in person. Does anyone have any idea where to find them? Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9810*


[/QUOTE]








Bows are way too hard for me with Abby at the moment! I've started by getting "snag-free" bands from the hair section at the store and putting her hair in that. I have tried tying ribbon in her hair (I don't have any bows either) - but it's a STRUGGLE & A HALF!!









I figure it's best to just get her used to the bands first... she'll leave them in when I'm there, but the minute I'm gone - that hair band magically falls out!!!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't come here for adversizing. I came because I wanted to talk to people who love Maltese as much as I do but I do have a web site specializing in dog bows. I started making them myself because I got tired of everything I bought falling apart. You can also look on Ebay, JB wholsale.com or just punch in dog bows on your search engine. If you're first starting you can even put a rubberband on and add a childs hair clip. I hope this helps or at least gives you some options.
Good luck


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys! I will definately go and buy some rubberband/hair ties at wal-mart and try those. I hadn't thought of just putting the bands in. DUH! :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i also use childrens clips and rubberbands u can get at target.. i get mine from target in the children hair section..the rubber bands dont last long tho..they get stretched eventually and last about less than a week ..

it snaps or gets too loose u cant use them anymore..but u get about 100 in a small package and ive still got a lot left..

i love matching the color of the clips and rubberbands when i do jongee's hair..u can check out some of her photos in the photogallery and see the clips i use.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Kelly - I did purchase some bows from your website and they are really cute! I take one to the groomers with me when Lacey gets groomed and the groomers all love them. I'm not very good at putting them in yet but I am getting better. Just takes a lot of patience. For the past almost 3 weeks Lacey hasn't had one in her hair. She was spayed and I let her be. Today she got a bath for the first time since the surgery and after she ran to her "Daddy" and hid behind him. You would have thought I was trying to kill her with the bath. So I didn't even try the bow today, but tomorrow we go back to our old grooming routine. Guess I shouldn't have gotten out of the routine but I figured with the surgery I would let her rest. I had her clipped short before the surgery so I haven't had to brush and comb her on a daily basis. Do miss the longer hair and it is finally starting to grow in but it has been easier to take care of her hair. She is 7 months old and she just loves to play and get her hair messy.


----------

